# 2001 Pathfinder - Power Steering Leak / Rack and Pinion



## hbarry26 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello.

I have a 2001 Nissan Pathfinder 4WD with 200,000 miles. I have a fast power steering fluid leak. The repair shop told me that I need to replace the rack & pinion and the cost will be around $900 (500 for part, 300 for labor, 80 for alignment). 

I have a few questions:

1) Any idea how difficult it is to replace the rack and pinion? 

2) Is this type of leak common on this vehicle?

3) Is $900 a reasonable price for fixing this issue?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Heather


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

1) Piece of cake with a good set of tools.

2) No idea.

3) Yes.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

RepairPrice Estimator - Get an Estimate for a Service or Repair on Your Car


----------



## Richid (Oct 27, 2007)

*Same quote I got...*

I had the same problem a couple of years ago...

1 - It's actually really easy, just make sure you have the right size sockets for the mounting bolts. Way easier to change the steering rack than when I did the valve cover gaskets !!!

2 - I think it's common in all vehicles that have the steering rack mounted in front of the axle. The rods are exposed to road grime that wears out the rack seals.

3 - Yes. I was quoted ~$500 for the part and ~$500 for the labor. Instead I went to discountsteering.com (they had the lowest price) and ordered the rack with a return label for about $280. I was a little leery of ordering something like this online, but it's been a few years and still no issues.

If you're skilled at all, $600 for 2 hours of your time seems like a good reason for a DIY project.

-Rich


----------



## hbarry26 (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Rich. I appreciate the advice!


----------

